# We need to sign this guy up



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think he could provide us with a never say die attitude, look - here are some photos of him..



























































Courtesy of Sportsillustrated.com


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Hes a cheerleader at best


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahahaha, those are ****ing well made.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn Cuban looks Gay without his real body. Those looks nice though. They were really well made.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Lol :clap:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sign this guy already!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... great pics.

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I would love Mark Cuban as a player. Rasheed Wallace all over again.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

roffles


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

ahhh! lmao


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Think about his contract though Billions


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Hilarious thing is that there's this many action shots of an _owner_ to make this look realistic...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Double post, edited.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Im telling you, the next Andrea Bargnani!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I would love Mark Cuban as a player. Rasheed Wallace all over again.


 ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

lol


----------

